# Baby Betta Containers



## Pixielator (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum.
I'm actually not into fish that much, literally the only kind of fish I like are bettas.
I'm more into tarantulas and other invertebrates. I want to breed my Chilean Roses but I have to wait for my male to go through his maturing molt. It's taking a lot longer than expected.
So while I am waiting I want to give betta breeding a try. I've been researching relentlessly on everything breeding related but theres still one answer I can't find.
When I separate the baby bettas from the rearing tank and into individual containers, what containers should I use that will have enough room in them to hold the bettas until they've grown into adults?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

32oz containers from eBay are cheap and work fine. Mason jars, plastic jars from Walmart, pickle jars etc. 

To make it easier I'm constructing a barrack system to hold 80 bettas.


----------



## Pixielator (Jul 22, 2012)

I thought 32oz was too small.

Could you tell me how you're setting up your system? And could you dumb it down a little for me? I was reading some stuff on a fish forum earlier, and the only thing I learned from that is I can not follow fish nerd talk. Lol.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

32oz is fine considering you will have a lot more fish. A pet keeper should provide no less than 2.5 gallons.

A barrack system is a unit of jars or divided tanks, connected to a sump filter, which pumps water up and drips into the jars/divided tanks. The jars/divided tanks then drain back into the sump filter and the process is repeated. 

I'm using the divided tank design. My tanks will have a channel in the middle that the two sets of cells will drip into. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SR9TvdndzBA


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Pixielator said:


> I thought 32oz was too small.
> 
> Could you tell me how you're setting up your system? And could you dumb it down a little for me? I was reading some stuff on a fish forum earlier, and the only thing I learned from that is I can not follow fish nerd talk. Lol.


+1
We aren't talking about permanent quarters here, just a place to jar them and grow them out for future adoption.

Breeding Bettas is not something to take lightly like breeding guppies, you need a lot of space and time and work....


----------



## Pixielator (Jul 22, 2012)

I've got plenty of space in my bug room, and plenty of time as I only have a part-time job. I'm okay with the work. Plus I already have a lot of the stuff I need including hundreds of 32oz deli cups (normally would be used for spiderlings). And my sister in law has experience in breeding fish (including bettas), and has offered to help me throughout the breeding project. I'm not taking it lightly, I know its a big responsibility, and I'm prepared to take that responsibility.

And thank you, MrVampire181, for your answers.
Also thanks jeffegg2 for your +1.


----------

